# Il Nuovo Milan fa già paura?



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana. 
Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo. 
Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2015)

E' l'ora di riallineare i pianeti.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' l'ora di riallineare i pianeti.



...ciascuno al suo posto


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana.
> Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo.
> Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
> Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.




Secondo me è sbagliato pensarla cosi, per adesso tante chiacchiere e pochi fatti. Anche se arrivano i campioni, ciò non significa che vinceremo. Certo saremo più competitivi, ma non vorrei che fossimo troppo arroganti e presuntuosi. Aspettiamo almeno la fine del mercato prima esaltarci troppo e lo dico anche per me.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Giugno 2015)

Prima vediamolo il Grande Milan. Poi magari sarà possibile dire se farà paura. Io dei fantasmi paura non ne ho mai avuta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Giugno 2015)

Direi assolutamente no per ora. Al momento sono solo parole senza fatti. Io non voglio illudermi. Dopo i vari Mr. X, Fabregas, Iturbe e via non mi fido piu di niente prima che vedo un giocatore firmare il contratto.

Leggendo in giro mi pare anche che i tifosi delle altre italiane non ci credono finche vedono i fatti.

Una volta che arriva qualcuna il discorso cambia, ma per ora non vedo il motivo di aver paura.


----------



## BB7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Al momento è ancora il Milan più scarso che io abbia mai visto in vita mia. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana.
> Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo.
> Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
> Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.



Paura no, fastidio si. Per il semplice motivo che stiamo provando realmente a rialzarci. E questo non fa piacere a molte persone.

Ma se tutto va bene il fastidio si trasformerà in paura  un passo alla volta...!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Prima vediamolo il Grande Milan. Poi magari sarà possibile dire se farà paura. Io dei fantasmi paura non ne ho mai avuta.



Giusto, aspettiamo ma che qualcuno si sia innervosito già oggi mi pare che sia evidente.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana.
> Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo.
> Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
> Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.


Fa un po' paura anche a me, perché per ora siamo la stessa squadra.


----------



## Iblahimovic (8 Giugno 2015)

Tra lo sgarro alla uefa di collaborare con la doyen e le dichiarazioni di oggi delle genio di agnelli direi che un po' i fastidio c'è


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paura no, fastidio si. Per il semplice motivo che stiamo provando realmente a rialzarci. E questo non fa piacere a molte persone.
> 
> Ma se tutto va bene il fastidio si trasformerà in paura  un passo alla volta...!




...hai ragione, un passo alla volta ma se ci rialzeremo accadrà.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fa un po' paura anche a me, perché per ora siamo la stessa squadra.



...certo, ma a tanti farebbe comodo che tale rimanesse a lungo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2015)

Ad oggi non è successo nulla.
Tuttavia si vede bene che anche solo immaginare il ritorno del vero Milan infastidisce e non poco.


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana.
> Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo.
> Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
> Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.



Scusa ma io direi di aspettare il 31 agosto prima di scrivere un post simile


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io direi di aspettare il 31 agosto prima di scrivere un post simile



...l'ho scritto ora perché già solo la notizia che il Milan potrebbe rinascere ha provocato delle reazioni infastide. 
Poi ovviamente, nei fatti, sarà tutto da verificare cosa verrà costruito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Paura di cosa? Attualmente in rosa non abbiamo (ancora?) nessun giocatore degno di questa maglia, eccetto due elementi, che per me sono Diego Lopez per qualità e Bonaventura per sacrificio ed impegno.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Paura di cosa? Attualmente in rosa non abbiamo (ancora?) nessun giocatore degno di questa maglia, eccetto due elementi, che per me sono Diego Lopez per qualità e Bonaventura per sacrificio ed impegno.



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Prima vediamolo il Grande Milan. Poi magari sarà possibile dire se farà paura. Io dei fantasmi paura non ne ho mai avuta.



.


----------



## Tobi (8 Giugno 2015)

no no non fa per niente paura. Ad oggi giocherebbero Paletta Bonera Montolivo Poli ecc


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giusto, aspettiamo ma che qualcuno si sia innervosito già oggi mi pare che sia evidente.



Quoto!Paura forse no...Ma di nervosismo ne ha già creato molto.Basta vedere la reazione insensata di Agnelli che ha proprio perso la brocca.


----------



## proccus (8 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia la sfiga che portate con questi topic...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

proccus ha scritto:


> Mamma mia la sfiga che portate con questi topic...



...dopo quello che abbiamo passato in questi anni stiamo a pensare alla sfiga ....


----------



## Aragorn (8 Giugno 2015)

Dal 2007 ad oggi gli antimilanisti sono sempre stati abituati bene. Normale che gli roda la possibilità che la musica cambi.


----------



## O Animal (8 Giugno 2015)

Se il nuovo Milan è quello con Bonera, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy, Abate, Montolivo, Poli, Niang e Matri sarà lo stesso che fa paura da 3 anni a questa parte... Ma tanta paura...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2015)

andate a leggervi i commenti su vecchiasignora.com

Hanno paura,è fin troppo evidente...


----------



## Tic (8 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> andate a leggervi i commenti su vecchiasignora.com
> 
> Hanno paura,è fin troppo evidente...



Vabbè quando ho letto che noi abbiamo più champions solo perchè abbiamo avuto più fattore C nelle finali ho chiuso, non so come sei arrivato a leggere gli altri commenti


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> andate a leggervi i commenti su vecchiasignora.com
> 
> Hanno paura,è fin troppo evidente...



...sono illeggibili


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Vabbè quando ho letto che noi abbiamo più champions solo perchè abbiamo avuto più fattore C nelle finali ho chiuso, non so come sei arrivato a leggere gli altri commenti



Hanno ragione noi abbiamo vinto di fortuna, quindi siamo sempre usciti a testa bassa, invece loro hanno perso, però a sono usciti a testa alta, vuoi mettere?

Riguardo all'argomento in essere: francamente c'è gente che dovrebbe seriamente farsi una vita, era da tempo che non vedevo così tanti fegati in crisi e non leggevo cose assurde come ieri e oggi...è tutto perché fininvest ha fatto un comunicato....se dovessimo davvero prendere qualche campione che faranno? Si butteranno sotto i treni? Suvvia, in fondo il nostro allenatore è ancora Pippo Inzaghi from Formentera.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto pure io alcuni commenti su vecchiasignora.Mamma mia che rosiconi!Sono uscito subito da quel forum...Sentivo la puzza della loro invidia fino a casa mia.


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

Io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo fino alla fine del mercato. Il Condor può sperperare tutto il budget in due secondi


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> andate a leggervi i commenti su vecchiasignora.com
> 
> Hanno paura,è fin troppo evidente...



Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino, poi...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo fino alla fine del mercato. Il Condor può sperperare tutto il budget in due secondi



...ovvio, massima cautela come sempre, ma non credo che il Gallo farà peggio degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2015)

Staremo a vedere come finirà. Certo che ora andiamo a trattare gente alla Ibra o Martinez invece di Birsa o Matri.


----------



## Efferosso (9 Giugno 2015)

Comunque la situazione psicologica del tifoso medio juventino è grave veramente.
Ho capito che è abituato da anni a non avere niente a livello di concorrenza, ma cavoli, farsela sotto perchè il milan più scarso della storia sta trattando due/tre giocatori è da malati.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2015)

Sui tifosi non dico nulla, ma in certi addetti ai lavori si nota chiaramente che c'è fastidio e rosicamento. 
Si avverte la sensazione di un ritorno del Milan di fine anni '80, di una squadra che potrebbe monopolizzare il campionato italiano ed essere protagonista a livello mondiale.


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ovvio, massima cautela come sempre, ma non credo che il Gallo farà peggio degli ultimi anni.



Fare meglio di quello che ha fatto gli ultimi anni ci vuole veramente poco.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Comunque la situazione psicologica del tifoso medio juventino è grave veramente.
> Ho capito che è abituato da anni a non avere niente a livello di concorrenza, ma cavoli, farsela sotto perchè il milan più scarso della storia sta trattando due/tre giocatori è da malati.




Non solo i tifosi, ho scoperto rosicamenti inaspettati anche da molti opinion maker, sportivi e non, e tutto solo per un comunicato.


----------



## pisolo22 (9 Giugno 2015)

Per ora Zio Fester si sta muovendo almeno sonda le varie squadra in Europa per vedere se vendono PSG Porto Monaco Lione Dortmund però da qui a festeggiare e dire di essere tornati a quello che eravamo abituati a vedere in campo in panchina e sulla nostra bacheca ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti non ci resta che aspettare fino al 2 settembre e poi si spera di vederne delle Belle per noi e brutte per gli altri cmq almeno a parole Silvio non si smentisce mai cari rubentini siamo 5 a 1 per noi .
Infine ricordo che oltre al campo ed ai giocatori ci sono delle cosucce non da poco che si spera volgano al meglio per noi dallo stadio , quando domani mattina si saprà se abbiamo vinto fino a passare dalla quotazione nelle borse asiatiche alle varie Casa Milan in Oriente tutte cose che ci permetterebbero di ritornare nei fab four Milan Untd Barcellona e Madrid come vittorie fatturato tifosi e giocatori , diamo tempo al tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Prima vediamolo il Grande Milan. Poi magari sarà possibile dire se farà paura. Io dei fantasmi paura non ne ho mai avuta.


.


----------



## S T B (9 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Prima vediamolo il Grande Milan. Poi magari sarà possibile dire se farà paura. Io dei fantasmi paura non ne ho mai avuta.



intanto dite al vostro presidentino di pensare a casa vostra. 6 finali perse su 8. Che pensi a vincere qualcosa in europa e poi può anche parlare del Milan e di quanto valga economicamente. I fatti parlano chiaro: in europa non siete nessuno...


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2015)

Per adesso fa paura a parole... di fatti per adesso zero.


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, ma paura di cosa? Cosa mi sono perso del mercato?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma paura di cosa? Cosa mi sono perso del mercato?




Chiedi al tuo Presidente.


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedi al tuo Presidente.



Poteva evitare di citare il Milan (non mi piacciono queste diatribe), ma da una frase dedurre che ora il Milan incute paura... Se fate un mercato con 5 campioni di livello mondiale, ne riparliamo. Per ora la rosa non mi sembra irresistibile...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Poteva evitare di citare il Milan (non mi piacciono queste diatribe), ma da una frase dedurre che ora il Milan incute paura... Se fate un mercato con 5 campioni di livello mondiale, ne riparliamo. Per ora la rosa non mi sembra irresistibile...



Infatti questa discussione non ha alcuna pretesa di celebrare alcunché perché su questo forum si aspettano i fatti per giudicare. 
Agnelli però con le sue affermazioni ha mostrato un certo "nervosismo".


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti questa discussione non ha alcuna pretesa di celebrare alcunché perché su questo forum si aspettano i fatti per giudicare.
> Agnelli però con le sue affermazioni ha mostrato un certo "nervosismo".



Vero, La delusione di Berlino ha lasciato Scorie.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2015)

Un po di nervosismo ce l'hanno, paura assolutamente no. Ce l'avranno solo se passeremo dalle parole ai fatti.


----------



## Serginho (9 Giugno 2015)

Sono sicuro che un po' di panico c'e' sopratutto perche' si sa quando il Milan e' al top non ce n'e'


----------



## aleslash (9 Giugno 2015)

Più che paura, visto la rosa attuale, hanno il timore di un ritorno ai vecchi fasti, perchè quando il Milan fa il Milam non ce n'è per nessuno


----------



## Sotiris (9 Giugno 2015)

è ovvio che se la prima (e vera) squadra italiana decide (o anche solo sembra decidere di) tornare a fare sul serio, dopo aver lasciato al Celtic Glasgow di turno il palcoscenico, questo dia molto fastidio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Sicuro come l'oro che se dovessimo fare un mercato di livello importante e rilanciarci molti avversari "sportivissimi" inizieranno ad alimentare sospetti della serie "da dove arrivano i fondi?"...già immagino Repubblica che fa degli articoli su presunti fondi neri in qualche paradiso fiscale e Santoro che fa uno speciale sul marcio del calcio...
Lo sappiamo fin troppo bene che in questo periodo molti hanno goduto come i ricci..adesso già solo il fatto che l'odiato nano ha venduto a una cifra mostruosa e di fatto ha dimostrato che a livello internazionale pesa come 25 andrea agnelli e jhon Elkan infastidisce non poco


----------



## Reedz (9 Giugno 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> intanto dite al vostro presidentino di pensare a casa vostra. 6 finali perse su 8. Che pensi a vincere qualcosa in europa e poi può anche parlare del Milan e di quanto valga economicamente. I fatti parlano chiaro: in europa non siete nessuno...



e basta su, ci attacchiamo sempre al passato perché di attuale non abbiamo nulla di cui vantarci, si vabbe 7 champions e loro 2 ma attualmente la Juve mica ''non è nessuno in Europa'', è una squadra che gode il rispetto di tutti i top club europei, gli unici che hanno perso il rispetto siamo noi e altre decadute


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> e basta su, ci attacchiamo sempre al passato perché di attuale non abbiamo nulla di cui vantarci, si vabbe 7 champions e loro 2 ma attualmente la Juve mica ''non è nessuno in Europa'', è una squadra che gode il rispetto di tutti i top club europei, gli unici che hanno perso il rispetto siamo noi e altre decadute



Noi dobbiamo ritornare tra le grandi e...nessuno ha detto che la Juve è una squadretta.


----------



## Patryipe (9 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo calmi. Per ora siamo solo una squadra di pipponi.


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2015)

Patryipe ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi. Per ora siamo solo una squadra di pipponi.



.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Patryipe ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi. Per ora siamo solo una squadra di pipponi.





Albijol ha scritto:


> .



...qualcosa si sta muovendo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

Con mio enorme stupore assolutamente si, le reazioni in giro non sono fraintendibili


----------



## Sanchez (10 Giugno 2015)

Ovvio che ci temono tutti, quando la prossima stagione ci presenteremo con Ibra, Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels ecc. inizieremo a dare fastidio, anche perchè con una squadra così vinciamo lo Scudetto, Galliani stavolta non ha scuse


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con mio enorme stupore assolutamente si, le reazioni in giro non sono fraintendibili





Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ovvio che ci temono tutti, quando la prossima stagione ci presenteremo con Ibra, Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels ecc. inizieremo a dare fastidio, anche perchè con una squadra così vinciamo lo Scudetto, Galliani stavolta non ha scuse




Abbiamo passato annate pessime. Ora basta.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Si inizia a vedere qualcosa  
http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-16.html


----------



## Aragorn (13 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

Sento puzza di cacchina


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Ancora non è successo niente.


----------



## folletto (13 Giugno 2015)

Vedremo quando la campagna acquisti sarà finita o quasi se e quanto faremo paura. Comunque i presupposti per far paura ci sono........vediamo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ancora non è successo niente.



...ok ma le mosse sul mercato non sono affatto male...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2015)

Non abbiamo ancora fatto niente ma...da come rosicano in giro...direi di si.........
Le prospettive per questo calciomercato se confermate sarebbero devastanti,le gerarchie del prossimo anno potrebbero cambiare.
Speriamo che sinisa sia all altezza del compito.


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

Io appena ho letto il titolo di questo topic e sentito tifosi milanisti dire questa frase ho pensato "Ma figurati se gli Juventini han paura dobbiamo rifondare tutto prima di competere con loro"...PERO', PERO'..adesso continuo a leggere commenti di Juventini che chiaramente rosicano tirando in ballo il FPF, I fondi d'investimento illegali e qunat'altro. Secondo me se arrivano veramente sia Kondo che Ibra si inizia a sentire un aroma di cacchina levarsi nell'aere.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo ancora fatto niente ma...da come rosicano in giro...direi di si.........
> Le prospettive per questo calciomercato se confermate sarebbero devastanti,le gerarchie del prossimo anno potrebbero cambiare.
> Speriamo che sinisa sia all altezza del compito.





Victorss ha scritto:


> Io appena ho letto il titolo di questo topic e sentito tifosi milanisti dire questa frase ho pensato "Ma figurati se gli Juventini han paura dobbiamo rifondare tutto prima di competere con loro"...PERO', PERO'..adesso continuo a leggere commenti di Juventini che chiaramente rosicano tirando in ballo il FPF, I fondi d'investimento illegali e qunat'altro. Secondo me se arrivano veramente sia Kondo che Ibra si inizia a sentire un aroma di cacchina levarsi nell'aere.



Sinisa, secondo me, ha il carattere giusto per rimettere a posto le cose prima di tutto nello spogliatoio. 
Quanto ai tifosi delle altre squadre è evidente che temono che la festa stia per finire.


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

con questa difesa non facciamo paura a nessuno secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> con questa difesa non facciamo paura a nessuno secondo me



Si ma c'è tempo per intervenire, doverosamente, anche sulla difesa.


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è tempo per intervenire, doverosamente, anche sulla difesa.



il tempo c'e', vediamo se ci sono i soldi e le intenzioni. intanto vediamo che è arrivato ely e vedremo cosa sarà deciso del contratto di mexes e di bonera.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> il tempo c'e', vediamo se ci sono i soldi e le intenzioni. intanto vediamo che è arrivato ely e vedremo cosa sarà deciso del contratto di mexes e di bonera.



...credo sia ormai evidente che i soldi, entro certi limiti ovviamente, non siano un grosso problema.


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...credo sia ormai evidente che i soldi, entro certi limiti ovviamente, non siano un grosso problema.



vedremo se dopo kondombia, JM ed eventualmente ibra se ci saranno ulteriori 50-60 milioni per prendere il difensore forte ed un altro centrocampista da affiancare a kondombia.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2015)

Per adesso più che paura (in fin dei conti abbiamo ufficializzato solo Ely), vedo enorme rosicamento per le potenzialità di acquisto che abbiamo. 
Gli "amici" interisti stanno tirando su dei castelli enormi. Le ipotesi più gettonate sono di silvio che tramite Bee fa rientrare capitali illegalmente...


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Per adesso più che paura (in fin dei conti abbiamo ufficializzato solo Ely), vedo enorme rosicamento per le potenzialità di acquisto che abbiamo.
> Gli "amici" interisti stanno tirando su dei castelli enormi. Le ipotesi più gettonate sono di *silvio che tramite Bee fa rientrare capitali illegalmente...*



Se devo essere onesto lo penso anch'io  Ma rimane un'opinione sia chiaro, a me basta che facciano mercato come si deve.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> vedremo se dopo kondombia, JM ed eventualmente ibra se ci saranno ulteriori 50-60 milioni per prendere il difensore forte ed un altro centrocampista da affiancare a kondombia.



Alla fine piuttosto di prendere 6-7 mezzi giocatori da 15 mln l'uno meglio prendere 3 da 30 a mio avviso. Meglio pochi ma veramente forti, che tanto di giocatorini ne siamo già pieni, forse questi fenomeni trascinano gli altri, cosa che negli ultimi anni non è accaduta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sempre più possibile rilancio del Milan non è stato ben accolto dalla concorrenza italiana.
> Sicuramente la Juventus ha beneficiato non poco della fase buia vissuta dal Milan negli ultimi anni potendo vincere senza, di fatto, alcuna seria rivale il campionato ma infrangendosi poi comunque nei sui limiti in campo europeo.
> Pure l'Inter, che ha sempre vissuto da seconda squadra di Milano, ha in questi anni potuto starci davanti ma anche per loro - forse - la "festa" sta finendo. Per non parlare di squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina, spesso solo mediocri (ma messe meglio di noi) che hanno sempre miseramente fallito in campo europeo.
> Prepariamoci a subire attacchi da parte di chi ha tutto da perdere da un nuovo Grande Milan che, sembra, faccia già paura.



Assolutamente no a mio avviso manco se arrivassero Kondo e Ibra possiamo lottare per il campionato, abbiamo una difesa completamente da rifare e il centrocampo a parte Kondo se arriva è tutto da rifare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Per adesso più che paura (in fin dei conti abbiamo ufficializzato solo Ely), vedo enorme rosicamento per le potenzialità di acquisto che abbiamo.
> Gli "amici" interisti stanno tirando su dei castelli enormi. Le ipotesi più gettonate sono di silvio che tramite Bee fa rientrare capitali illegalmente...



Si sto leggendo robe clamorose difatti sono due giorni che mi faccio grosse risate,dicono che non rosicano e poi da ieri sera hanno tartassato sia Thoir che l'inter insultandoli ma sicuramente è un caso


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

Ma di cosa si lamentano? hanno speso 27 mln di € a gennaio, se non sono arrivati in Champions è solo per sfortuna immagino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia Raga c'è in giro un rosicamento che non ha precedenti ... Che poi rosicano per obbiettivi perché io ad oggi ho letto sono Rodrigo Ely


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> vedremo se dopo kondombia, JM ed eventualmente ibra se ci saranno ulteriori 50-60 milioni per prendere il difensore forte ed un altro centrocampista da affiancare a kondombia.




secondo me possiamo scordarci un altro buon centrocampista, il titolare sarà Capitan carismatico e basta. Al massimo arriva Bertolacci...


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me possiamo scordarci un altro buon centrocampista,* il titolare sarà Capitan carismatico* e basta. Al massimo arriva Bertolacci...


oddio che roba brutta


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

sono convinto che montolivo quest'anno non sara' capitano


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> sono convinto che montolivo quest'anno non sara' capitano



Ogni volta che arriva Mihajlovic perde la fascia


----------



## 7volte (14 Giugno 2015)

Anche se dovessimo acquistare ibra ed Hummels con Kondo...saremo ancora dietro alle ***** bianconere, per diversi motivi: l allenatore che è comunque un incognita e il centrocampo al quale manca ancora un regista top!!!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Anche se dovessimo acquistare ibra ed Hummels con Kondo...saremo ancora dietro alle ***** bianconere, per diversi motivi: l allenatore che è comunque un incognita e il centrocampo al quale manca ancora un regista top!!!



...calma, c'è tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Raga c'è in giro un rosicamento che non ha precedenti ... Che poi rosicano per obbiettivi perché io ad oggi ho letto sono Rodrigo Ely



...mi sono fatto un giro su vecchiabaldracca, stanno male.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Raga c'è in giro un rosicamento che non ha precedenti ... Che poi rosicano per obbiettivi perché io ad oggi ho letto sono Rodrigo Ely



Fatti un giro sul forum dei gobbi (vengono anche a rosicare qui). Martinez è vecchio ed è scarso, Ibra è bollito, Kondogbia è peggio di Muntari. Per loro comunque non arriva nessuno dei 3. 
Inoltre i soldi Bee provengono da spaccio, scambio di esseri umani, trapianti di organi e simili.


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2015)

Si sono insinuati nuovi rubentini nel forum...stanno malissimo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Fatti un giro sul forum dei gobbi (vengono anche a rosicare qui). Martinez è vecchio ed è scarso, Ibra è bollito, Kondogbia è peggio di Muntari. Per loro comunque non arriva nessuno dei 3.
> Inoltre i soldi Bee provengono da spaccio, scambio di esseri umani, trapianti di organi e simili.



...niente da dire, comunque vada il solo fatto di leggere certi commenti di rubentini è già una soddisfazione.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si sono insinuati nuovi rubentini nel forum...stanno malissimo



...ottimo, significa che stanno male davvero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

L'inverno sta arrivando


----------



## Theochedeo (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'inverno sta arrivando





Comunque il web si sta popolando di gente che alla prima notizia negativa spara a zero sul Milan. Bene.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque il web si sta popolando di gente che alla prima notizia negativa spara a zero sul Milan. Bene.



...bene, significa che diamo fastidio.


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

Fa paura e terrore, si, ma a noi poveri tifosi presi in giro e umiliati 

Non esiste più il Milan, non esiste più nulla ...


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Pochi giorni fa avevo scritto: "ancora l'unica ufficialità è quella di Ely".


.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Pochi giorni fa avevo scritto: "ancora l'unica ufficialità è quella di Ely".
> 
> 
> .



...alla fin fine fino ad ora più che paura facciamo ridere.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Fa molta paura, ma ai suoi stessi tifosi


----------



## de sica (20 Giugno 2015)

L'armata brancaleone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

A me fa davvero MOLTA paura il nuovo Milan.


----------



## Patryipe (20 Giugno 2015)

patryipe ha scritto:


> stiamo calmi. Per ora siamo solo una squadra di pipponi.


c.v.d.


----------



## Proteus (21 Giugno 2015)

Fa paura il modo in cui arrivano i 2 di picche......assurdo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me fa davvero MOLTA paura il nuovo Milan.



Io sono terrorizzato, già il sol pensiero del possibile rinnovo a Bonera non mi fa dormire la notte.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

ahahaahahahahah sono scoppiato a ridere appena ho rivisto questo post


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Fatti un giro sul forum dei gobbi (vengono anche a rosicare qui). Martinez è vecchio ed è scarso, Ibra è bollito, Kondogbia è peggio di Muntari. Per loro comunque non arriva nessuno dei 3.



Ci hanno preso. Sarà perchè da fuori forse le cose si vedono meglio e con più distacco rispetto a chi è coinvolto?


----------



## Black (21 Giugno 2015)

vero, fa paura ai tifosi milanisti.... ma forse farà ancora più paura lo stadio completamente vuoto!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> vero, fa paura ai tifosi milanisti.... ma forse farà ancora più paura lo stadio completamente vuoto!



....il mercato è ancora lungo, purtroppo.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno preso. Sarà perchè da fuori forse le cose si vedono meglio e con più distacco rispetto a chi è coinvolto?



qui non si tratta di essere coinvolto o di essere distaccati. Ora non venirmi a dire che non c'era un rosicamento a livelli massimi perchè dove ho guardato fra un pò c'era gente che andava anche a dire due preghiere in chiesa. Ci avete azzeccato questo lo ammetto, tolto Ibra di cui forse si riparlava più in là, Martinez era bloccato e kondogbia sembrava che non c'era anche l'inter. Se poi quell'incompetente fa questo noi tifosi non ci possiamo fare niente. Io come molti altri mi attenevo a come era la realtà ossia Martinez bloccato, Kondo sembrava ch eravamo i soli e Ibra era un discorso da Agosto. poi se quelli più in alto fanno queste cose i tifosi non ha sfera per prevedere il futuro. Ho solo capito una cosa che quei 2 è meglio non sperare.


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Giugno 2015)

Vi siete esaltati troppo e troppo in fretta. C'era chi faceva addirittura piani di scudetto e champions subito il prossimo o i successivi 2-3 anni. 

Io sono realista, voglio prima i fatti e poi tutto il resto. I fatti, ad oggi, ci hanno dimostrato che siamo ancora una barzelletta e abbiamo una squadra inguardabile. Mr Bee e la Doyen non mi hanno mai convinto granchè. 

Aspettiamo la fine del mercato e speriamo, ma le grandi squadre il mercato lo stanno già facendo o lo hanno già fatto.


----------



## Devil (21 Giugno 2015)

Il nuovo Milan ora come ora fa piangere i milanisti e ridere il resto del mondo, tutto il resto è aria fritta


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Cambiate titolo in: ''Il nuovo Milan fa già ridere?''


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cambiate titolo in: ''Il nuovo Milan fa già ridere?''




...quando è stato aperto il topic c'era un clima diverso.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Vi siete esaltati troppo e troppo in fretta. C'era chi faceva addirittura piani di scudetto e champions subito il prossimo o i successivi 2-3 anni.
> 
> Io sono realista, voglio prima i fatti e poi tutto il resto. I fatti, ad oggi, ci hanno dimostrato che siamo ancora una barzelletta e abbiamo una squadra inguardabile. Mr Bee e la Doyen non mi hanno mai convinto granchè.
> 
> Aspettiamo la fine del mercato e speriamo, ma le grandi squadre il mercato lo stanno già facendo o lo hanno già fatto.



non si tratta di essere esaltati, perchè io come altri ci attenevamo ai fatti. Bloccato Martinez, eravamo sul Kondo e con Ibra se ne riparlava più in là. Quando tratti gente del genere significa che avevi un progetto ambizioso, ora ci hanno riportati alla realtà a cui siamo abituati.


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non si tratta di essere esaltati, perchè io come altri ci attenevamo ai fatti. Bloccato Martinez, eravamo sul Kondo e con Ibra se ne riparlava più in là. Quando tratti gente del genere significa che avevi un progetto ambizioso, ora ci hanno riportati alla realtà a cui siamo abituati.



"Essere su" o "aver bloccato" giocatori senza un contratto firmato non sono fatti, sono notizie dei giornali.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> "Essere su" o "aver bloccato" giocatori senza un contratto firmato non sono fatti, sono notizie dei giornali.


giornali o no la situazione era così, poi cosa ha combinato quell'incompetente solo lui sa. Martinez doveva fare solo le visite mediche e non sono mai state programmate per un motivo a noi sconosciuto. Il tuo dirigente rivale stà parlando con procuratori e padre e lui torna a Milano.


----------



## Sanchez (21 Giugno 2015)

Questo topic è l'esempio più lampante di cosa voglia dire la frase ''Dalle stelle alle stalle''



Mizzica, preciso


----------



## Dapone (21 Giugno 2015)

faceva già ridere con inzaghi, ora con galliani all'azione abbiamo fatto senz'altro un upgrade.

avanti così.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

sì,fa paura in questo momento,soprattutto a noi tifosi


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Forse è meglio non aprirli questi topic.


----------

